# fall bluegill



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any tips for finding big fall blue gill. went out this weekend to mog but could only catch dinks all day. any info or location suggestions would be great.!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fish just outside of the deeper weedlines.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

i found using a perch rig works well around this time of year for decent gill action i make my own and bring the hooks up about 2 foot from the weight a little difficult to cast but gets the fish for me atleast i usualy fish berlin tho i know mog has a bunch of weeds so i dont know about that technique working there


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I went to West Branch Sunday for walleye or crappie and all I caught were fat bluegill. I was using leeches on a slipbobber, crappie rig or a jig.
The leeches really work on the bluegill.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks for the info guys


----------

